# Jimmy Kimmel



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/2472.html


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

cant tell.. vid is too blurry to see headshape and patterns..


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

when did that happened


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

It's a pacific rattlesnake. You can hear the rattles vibrating. Also, the host talks about the popular myth about the young having more potent venom than adults. That's pretty stupid to bring an animal like that on a show, if it's already very aggressive and nervous, why risk it? Plus, clamping its neck everytime you go show it off will not earn any points with it.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well from looking into this on the net it seems as though this was a staged event the snake was suposibly robotic







?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I like Jimmy and all, but it is pretty much common sense to not approach any type of wild animal when they are showing signs of defense. He was stupid to move his arm towards a snake that was hising. It's natural insticnt for wild animals.You will know what I mean if you have ever tried to take away a dogs food while they are eating, most dogs will growl to warn to not come near. Thats for most animals that are considered predators.



KrazieFishie said:


> well from looking into this on the net it seems as though this was a staged event the snake was suposibly robotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why in the world would they ever stage that. The snake looked pretty real and plus it's not like that show ever aired.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He says that its a pacific rattlesnake if you listen close.

Looks pretty fake to me


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think it looked fake.
He got owned.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

that looked really fake actually


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well my screen is dark as hell, so I can't see videos at all really.
But I hope it's real, why would they fake that?


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

that snake bite was all staged as a part of a grey's anatomy interview/segment. kimmel was on howard stern and they spoke about that particular show. and yes that was a robotic snake.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Well my screen is dark as hell, so I can't see videos at all really.
> But I hope it's real, why would they fake that?


uhhh its tv dude............pretty much everything is fake


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I was simply stating that it was stupid to fake something like that.
It was cool to see, but when you find out it's fake, it just makes Jimmy look like an idiot.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

jimmy kimmel look like an idiot??? no way.....................


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> jimmy kimmel look like an idiot??? no way.....................


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

lmao i thought that was very emusing lol it did look kinda fake but i wouldnt say i could tell, it was funny tho.


----------

